# Best Wishes



## bullethead (Jan 29, 2014)

It has been single temps and below freezing for the better of Winter up here in Pa but we are used to that sort of stuff. Best wishes to all of you affected by this Winter Storm. Stay warm,safe and think Spring.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 29, 2014)

It took me eight hours to get home last night, and I had to walk the last half mile.  Lots of people had it much worse, though, and are still stuck on the highway.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow that sux CF. I was watching you poor folks on the news thinking Im glad that wasn't me!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Bullethead.  3 inches of snow crippled this city good.  It was all about the timing.  Thankfully, I can telecommute.  I usually only get one day a week to work from home, but they let me take all these snow days at home, tomorrow too.  

Took my wife 4 hours to get home Tuesday, and she was one of the lucky ones.  It was a total disaster.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 29, 2014)

So tired of working in the cold. Ready for spring


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bullet, where are you in Pa?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 31, 2014)

vowell462 said:


> Bullet, where are you in Pa?



Schuylkill Co.


----------

